# Stanley Fat Max HID Lithuim Spotlight (yes lithium)



## Alex1234 (Jul 9, 2012)

I was at lowes today and saw two stanley Fatmax Lithium powered Hid spot lights for 70 bucks. ansi specs are as follow, 1,300 lumans, 1027m throw, 264,000 cd, 30 minute runtime. i opened it up and turned it on and it seamed bright. its also 3 times lighter weight then the hid 3000 with the acid battery brick. i bought one and compared it to my thurnite tn31 and it beats it by a little it throw. output was about the same. its a little smaller then the hid 3000 but a little bigger then the fatmax xml. sorry i dont have pics. i still need to figure outout how to put them on here.


----------



## cccpull (Jul 9, 2012)

Good news on the lithium, bad news on runtime. At least they're heading in the right direction.
Do you have an hid-3000 to compare ?


----------



## Alex1234 (Jul 9, 2012)

Alex1234 said:


> I was at lowes today and saw two stanley Fatmax Lithium powered Hid spot lights for 70 bucks. ansi specs are as follow, 1,300 lumans, 1027m throw, 264,000 cd, 30 minute runtime. i opened it up and turned it on and it seamed bright. its also 3 times lighter weight then the hid 3000 with the acid battery brick. i bought one and compared it to my thurnite tn31 and it beats it by a little it throw. output was about the same. its a little smaller then the hid 3000 but a little bigger then the fatmax xml. sorry i dont have pics. i still need to figure outout how to put them on here.



I had a hid 3000 but it broke. Output is lower. It has a 20 hid bulb


----------



## Alex1234 (Jul 19, 2012)

I just had a chance to do a run time test on this light and it ran for 40 minutes straight before going out. The box says 30 minutes and i got 10 minutes more then that so and hid spotlight with lithium batteries and a run time of 40 minutes for 69.99 is a pretty good deal imo


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jul 19, 2012)

LiPo?


----------



## Alex1234 (Jul 19, 2012)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> LiPo?



yes it has lipo batteries in it.


----------

